
Interstellar Comet ’Oumuamua Might Not Actually Be a Comet - lolptdr
https://www.quantamagazine.org/interstellar-comet-oumuamua-might-not-actually-be-a-comet-20181010/
======
klohto
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18199801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18199801)

------
pizzazzaro
Anyone else think this smells like explorers passing through, noticing some
odd savages on a blue planet, and then trying to discretely edge away faster?

~~~
araes
Why doesn't anyone talk to us? "Because you're xenophobic hatemongers who only
understand competition and packwolf mentality. You are effectively 2D flat 0's
to our complexity who exist on an ashtray world at the bottom of a blackhole.
You are inside gargantua 1. You just can't tell because you're inside."

